# For Alan



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Alan ( asrubin )


You ask what rabbit bit you will need to use..
You can get one from HD/Lowes but be sure it's set up to put in a 1/4" wide rabbit 

Here's a shot of a low end one that should run about 10.oo or 15.oo bucks that will do the job just fine.. but if you can swing it get one of the kit type rabbit bits they do come in vary handy for many jobs..(one bit with many bearing, the skew angle on the cutters works the best for a nice clean cut)

VIDEO
HOW TO Inset a Router Base Plate
Popular Woodworking - VIDEO — No–nonsense Router Table— Inset a Router Base Plate

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...l/pages/bit_rabbet.html#rabetting_kits_anchor
=====


----------

